

The Hitchhiker’s Guide to Python - dsego
http://docs.python-guide.org

======
mdisraeli
Useful, however there's a serious element lacking: "Don't Panic" in large,
friendly letters ;)

~~~
ersii
The project is open and I feel confident they'd take a merge/pull request for
that.. :-) (I know that Kenneth usually has humor and the spirit goes along
well with your suggestion. ;-) ). Feel free to swing by
[https://github.com/kennethreitz/python-
guide](https://github.com/kennethreitz/python-guide) and have a look in any
case.

------
dmoney
From the "choosing an interpreter" section:

 _> Also use Python 2.7.x if you’re starting to work on a new Python module._

Is this a generally accepted guideline? I'd have thought Python 3 would have
caught on by now.

~~~
anon4
The other bizarre to me part is how Python 2 is called "Today" and Python 3
"The future". Shouldn't they be "Yesterday" and "Today" respectively? Or maybe
"The snakes of yesteryear" and "The contemporary Monty".

~~~
olivierlacan
Most of the guide was written two years ago:
[https://github.com/kennethreitz/python-
guide](https://github.com/kennethreitz/python-guide)

------
pdeuchler
Always good to see this on the front page, and as a side note Kenneth is quite
possibly one of the best OSS maintainers I've ever encountered. I made a tiny,
pedantic edit a year or so ago and he treated my pull request like it was an
entirely new chapter plumbing the depths of the GCC.

------
tdicola
Nice! I remember when this was posted about a year ago and it's nice to see
it's been steadily maintained since then. Great list of tools, etc. that are a
must know for python users.

------
aitoehigie
Is there a .pdf, .mobi or .epub anywhere? Reading this online might not make
economic sense.

~~~
aitoehigie
Spoke too soon. Here's the link to the pdf
[https://media.readthedocs.org/pdf/python-
guide/latest/python...](https://media.readthedocs.org/pdf/python-
guide/latest/python-guide.pdf)

